
I'm working on an open source app that will allow checking sports bets for value - gamuni
In order to gain experience of development in Meteor rapidly, I&#x27;m building two open source projects related to gambling. The first one will do what the title says. I have a plan mapped out for it and I&#x27;ve done more than 30% of the work. But I need to hear other people out: what checks do you want for your bets? I&#x27;m talking about the type of checks that would desconsider a bet in your eyes; I know from my own experience that sometimes it&#x27;s hard to let go of them. But when you want to bet and the app will tell you &quot;no&quot; and offer valid reasons, maybe you&#x27;ll actually listen. Here’s an example with the two most basic checks I can think about:<p>- First thing, to get it out of the way and not have the user influenced by the subsequent tasks, ask for a percentage based probability on how often will the event occur. For example: do you want to bet that Real Madrid will win instead of drawing or losing in their next match? How often do you think that would happen? 85%. OK, let’s go to step 2.
- Input the odds, calculate the bookmaker margin, compare it with the averages for that event and so on. The checks will get more complicated as it goes on. I have a certain flow in mind.<p>The interface is beautiful and it allows for events with any number of outcomes and odds expressed in these formats: fractional, decimal and moneyline. For this reason it will also be helpful to people that bet on things like 1x2 and horse races, not just for handicappers.
======
brudgers
A link to the repository or better yet an online demo might elicit more
feedback. It might also make for a good "Show HN."

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
gamuni
Thanks for the advice. After I host it I'll definitely Show HN it.

